# CPO website



## OttoW (Feb 13, 2016)

Question about CPO website:

I ordered some items on their website yesterday and this morning I received an email stating I needed to call (800) 710-1695 to verify my order before it can be processed. 

This isn't standard practice for any online retailer I've used so I searched the web and came up empty and what I can tell the number in the email isn't found anywhere on the CPO website. 

For those that have used CPO have you experienced this before?


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

It almost sounds like a hack. I think I would use the phone number off the website and inquire about your order stating I received a strange email. I have ordered from them without any problems in the past.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OttoW said:


> Question about CPO website:
> 
> I ordered some items on their website yesterday and this morning I received an email stating I needed to call (800) 710-1695 to verify my order before it can be processed.
> 
> ...


I just ordered some things day before yesterday and got a confirmation of my order right away. 
I have had no post in the past like you got, Very unusual ,I agree.

Wouldn't hurt to call them and check it out.

Herb


----------



## OttoW (Feb 13, 2016)

coxhaus said:


> It almost sounds like a hack. I think I would use the phone number off the website and inquire about your order stating I received a strange email. I have ordered from them without any problems in the past.





Herb Stoops said:


> I just ordered some things day before yesterday and got a confirmation of my order right away.
> I have had no post in the past like you got, Very unusual ,I agree.
> 
> Wouldn't hurt to call them and check it out.
> ...


Agree. This seamed very strange to me....

I just got of the phone with CPO. I called the phone number on the website and after asking about the email the operator transferred my call to the shipping verification department. 

It seams they had a question about my shipping address. I verified my address and asked why this isn't in their FAQ. It turns out they have over 40 departments that aren't listed on their website mostly because they don't directly deal with the public.

Everything turned out to be legit but I'm hoping that someone listened to me and can update their FAQ so others don't panic like I was about to start.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You did right calling to inquire, I am always getting posts with my bank logo,or credit card logo at the top wanting to verify my account number and passwords. 

Herb


----------



## OttoW (Feb 13, 2016)

Herb Stoops said:


> You did right calling to inquire, I am always getting posts with my bank logo,or credit card logo at the top wanting to verify my account number and passwords.
> 
> Herb


Sadly phishing scams work enough that people keep trying. Little investment for a big although illegal payoff. 

Right now I've been getting a lot of calls from an automated unknown number about social security benefits and from a person later saying they're calling about my inquire about the benefits. 

What makes me mad is the first call being from an unknown number makes it hard for my cell to block it and they don't have a press "#" to be removed from the calling list. And when a person calls me back I try to ask to be removed or state that I didn't make such an inquire they hang up before I can say anything else. It's time they pass a strict law requiring telemarketers to require that as an option and major penalties if they don't.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Good thinking on your feet Otto. Even if it was legit. The worst ones are the IRS call scams that scare the gullible into sending money to avoid property seizure or jail time. The IRS never calls you - they send US mail.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

OttoW said:


> Question about CPO website:
> 
> I ordered some items on their website yesterday and this morning I received an email stating I needed to call (800) 710-1695 to verify my order before it can be processed.
> 
> ...


no...
call CPO CS and get to the bottom of it...
next time.. call them and order...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Otto

I ordered from CPO a while ago while in Florida (I'm from Canada) and was having the order shipped to the condo I was staying. Initially I received email confirmation of my order, however I then received another email asking to contact them to confirm some information. When I called, they indicated that the issue was with my "billing" address as opposed to my shipping address. I actually paid online so my billing address should have had no bearing on the case. Once I provided the information, the order was shipped and I received it the next day.

I was actually quite impressed that they would take the time to ensure the correct information, which, really was for my protection, as they had already been paid up front with a CC.

I should have added that the email I received from CPO, included a case # for reference. Once I provided that case #, they knew what I was talking about and I didn't have to provide any other personal information, etc. 

I spent 25 in Law enforcement, and most of that time was spent on fraud investigations, so you could say, I'm as skeptical as they come. I didn't feel that anything about my interactions with CPO was out of the ordinary.

Vince


----------



## OttoW (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for the input. It makes me wonder if I forget to click a box indicating the billing and shipping address is the same. I do appreciate that they contacted me if they saw something out of the normal fraud is far to common these days. 

A few years ago I was getting ready to fly out of Paris someone had gotten a hold of my credit card numbers and started charging like mad. I was lucky that I travel with a little emergency cash or I would have really been in trouble. 

*my original CPO question was resolved, I wrote my outcome in post #4


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have bought a lot of tools from CPO and I haven't had this happen to me. In my opinion they are a top notch company. I also think something is going on. I would call CPO as soon as possible.


----------

